# Melitta Avanza 600 decalc indicator



## hjswckmz (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi

We have a Melitta Avanza 600 BTC machine. We purchased an additional water filter cartridge for the device from Melitta, as the manual states with the cartridge the machine only needs descaling once per year.

However, despite having that, the decalc indicator regularly comes on despite this (typically every few weeks).

Is there a way to switch off the light without descaling (as per the manual guidance that it only needs doing once a year)?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If your water is very hard the filter may not lasting 12 months. If you turn off the warning it may carry on scaling up and you will not know.

Scaled up machines can be very expensive to repair. Try doing a descale ?


----------



## hjswckmz (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi, thanks for your reply. We've been routinely descaling it since purchase & following the decalc indicator. However, this is in direct conflict with what the manual states, which is why I wondered if there was a way of deactivating the indicator. Thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hjswckmz said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a Melitta Avanza 600 BTC machine. We purchased an additional water filter cartridge for the device from Melitta, as the manual states with the cartridge the machine only needs descaling once per year.
> 
> ...


 Heres the flaw in the manufacturer "sales" logic that @El carajillo rightly refers to. This is my translation of what they are saying and not saying.

With the cartridge the machine only needs descaling once per year. We say this because we don't know how much calcium the cartridge removes, but we know it's not 100%, we also don't state the capacity of the cartridge, because it varies with your water hardness, and we have no idea what that is. So we pulled a figure out of our arse to make you happy. The programmers of the machine didn't want to take chances and probably can't tell if you have an additional cartridge, so they flash up a descale light as usual. The guy that wrote the manual didn't know anything (and has no authority)...so did what the marketing people said.

As a company, we don't want to tell you to only use water that won't scale the machine and that descaling isn't great...it's not good marketing....but if we can keep you going past the end of the warranty, that's good enough for us.


----------



## hjswckmz (Aug 29, 2021)

Argh, sadly, probably true I guess...


----------

